# Web Like Strings in my Tank



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

So yesterday, I just bought 2 Oto's for my 10 gallon RCS tank, (they're pregnant =D) since I spotted some little spots of algae. They're all doing well. This morning however, as I turned the light on... I noticed a few strings of what seems to resemble spider webs attached to some ferns and my weeping moss. At first, a silly thought came in my mind haha; aquatic spider lol 
Thought I saw some headlines saying it was an algae or a fungus.
Can anyone identify this clear, stringy, annoying thread-like substance?

It really does look like spider web. It's on my Wendelov and Anubias!!!! D;


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Any pics?


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are some pics. I cleared most of it away though, just the really long and noticeable strands. I would reeeallllyyy like to know what it is.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

looks like thread algae my friend


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

+1 on that, it sounded like thread algae to me and i think it is :/


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

what do you have going on for ferts, lights and co2?


----------



## peccavi (May 5, 2010)

+1 algae

it looks like what I call string algae, but I'm not sure if thats the right name. I've got it in my reef tank too which has almost no ferts (just fish waste)... My guess is your just going to have to pick it out every once and a while.

~~ Edit ~~

On second thought I do have too much silicone (in various forms). That may be your problem also... but thats just a guess.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

the strands are too thin to be silicone, and if he said he pulled out a lot of it already, i doubt it's that. 

If it's thread algae, i've heard people using 2ml/gallon hydrogen peroxide, but that's usually for spot treatments... by putting it directly on those areas. In your case, if it's only on the plants i would almost take the plants out and put them in a low concentration for a few minutes.


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dosing with Excel got rid of mine very quickly. I had an outbreak of a number of types of algae in my 20 gallon because it was getting too much direct sunlight (moved it recently to avoid any more algae issues) and the Excell took care of all the algae varieties. Had to keep up with it for about a week, but it works like a charm.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

What do you guys mean about silicone? Was it used to attach something? I don't understand...


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

increase CO2, decrease light. A blackout/brownout would work. I doubt that is spirogyra, which is a good thing.

Siphon the algae out, remove as much as possible. Then do a waterchange, change filter pads/media.

Dose your ferts and increase CO2/decrease light for a while.


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

This stuff was all gone in 2-3 days. After taking as much of it out as I can after discovering it, I didn't even touch anything in the tank. Thanks for all the help =D


----------

